# là encore



## MILUBB

"là encore" Podría alguien ayudarme con estas dos palabras, no consigo encontrar nada para su traducción. Gracias! vanessa


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
DAme el contexto porfa!!

Saludos!


----------



## mickaël

Hola MILUBB, 

¿No tienes más contexto?
Literalmente, quiere decir, siguiente el contexto :
_ahí de nuevo_ 
o
_ahí también_

Pero, no sé si emplea en español.  
Saludos


----------



## MILUBB

_Cette contrainte est liée au coefficient de dilatation linaire du matériau. Elle est, de plus, augmentée par le fait que l'extrémité du bras est soudée sur un tube en acier ordinnaire dont le coefficient de dilatation est faible. Là encore, le Gi Ni Cr28 W est favorable car son coefficient de dilatation est inférieur à celui du 25/20._ 
 
Podría ser: Incluso en ese caso.....
 
Gracias


----------



## Xerinola

MILUBB said:
			
		

> _Cette contrainte est liée au coefficient de dilatation linaire du matériau. Elle est, de plus, augmentée par le fait que l'extrémité du bras est soudée sur un tube en acier ordinnaire dont le coefficient de dilatation est faible. Là encore, le Gi Ni Cr28 W est favorable car son coefficient de dilatation est inférieur à celui du 25/20._
> 
> Podría ser: Incluso en ese caso.....
> 
> Gracias


 
Yo creo que quiere decir que en este mismo sitio, ahi mismo...
Eso es lo que entiendo, se tendría q buscar la manera más "formal" de decirlo. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Para mí refleja lo que propone Mickaël: Aquí también, en este caso también...

Si pones "incluso" cambias un poco el matiz.


----------



## MILUBB

Muchas gracias por las sugerencias!


----------



## _Light_blue

Hola, buenas tardes.
Estoy traduciendo un documento obre los derechos de la mujer embarazada en la empresa, y hay una frase que no logro entender: 

"Le Code du Travail, ne prévoit aucun aménagement des horaires de travail de la femme enceinte... ce qui n'est pas les cas des conventions collectives. Alors  Lisez attentivement la convention à laquelle voues êtes ratachée. Par contre, vous êtes dispensée d'effectuer des travaux difficiles ou dangereux. Là encore votre convention collective précise l'intention du législateur."

En este apartado en concreto se está hablando de las condiciones de trabajo de la mujer embarazada, el párrafo lo tengo bastante claro, excepto la frase final (escrita en rojo) cuya traducción no logro hacer que suene natural, el sentido más o menos lo entiendo, pero no sé cómo traducirla. Si alguien tiene la amabilidad de ayudarme...
Un saludo, y gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Allí nuevamente su convenio colectivo....


----------



## _Light_blue

¿Decir "Aún así su convenio colectivo precisa la intención del legislador" es correcto?
A mí no me suena bien del todo ¿alguna propuesta?
Gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola light blue,

Aún así no es lo mismo que *de nuevo. *

En tu frase significa que de nuevo es necesario recurrir al convenio colectivo para saber sobre el tema.


----------



## _Light_blue

Ok, lo entiendo, pero aún asi ¿cómo puedo traducir lo de "précise l'intention du legislateur"? Vuelvo a decir que precisa de la intención del legislador no me acaba de gustar...
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

No es precisa de que significaría necesitar. Quiere decir que aporta más información.

Si quieres conservar tu traducción, sería: *precisa la intención del legislador.*


----------



## vfs

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*
*Es imprescindible consultar los hilos existentes antes de abrir uno nuevo*​ 
Hola,

Autre avantage : *là encore*, la musique nous recharge d'énergie positive.


¿¿¿Y aún más/ Además???


----------



## cordob

Bonjour à tous! Ce matin, en lisant un commentaire d'un lecteur sur www.lepoint.fr, j'ai trouvé l'expression "là encore" et je me suis demandé quel serait son équivalent en espagnol. J'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une tournure qui appartiendrait plutôt à la langue parlée et donc ce serait pas nécessaire de le traduire forcément, mais j'aimerais bien quand même entendre votre avis à ce sujet ! Je vous copie l'extrait ci-dessous :

Un nouveau gouvernement n'y [à lélysée] changera rien qui n'aura pour finalité, là encore, de préparer le terrain pour le scrutin présidentiel. 

Merci bien !


----------



## Lekes

Dans l'actuel contexte de la politique en France, moi, je traduirais ce "là encore" comme "una vez más"


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Il ne s'agit pas spécialement de langue parlée, mais d'une formule d'insistance dans l'argumentation en cours de démonstration ...
...otra vez / una vez más / como suele ser el caso


----------



## snoopcm

**Nueva pregunta**
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola:
Sigo cotejando mi traducción de Derrida y tengo un nuevo problema, es ahora con la traducción de "Là encore" les agradecería sus comentarios. Copio original y propuesta de traducción. Les agradezco.

Il y a chez vous une très ancienne réflexion sur les liens entre le savoir et le pouvoir, entre les institutions de recherche et l'État. Là encore, c'est depuis une certaine promesse européenne que se perpétue votre foi dans "les Humanités de demain" (L'Université sans condition). 

Hay en usted una muy antigua reflexión sobre los lazos entre el saber y el poder, entre las instituciones de investigación y el Estado. Ahí aún, es desde cierta promesa europea que se perpetúa su fe en “las Humanidades de mañana” (La universidad sin condición).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría traducirse por "una vez más..." ...


----------

